# Sears router 315.17460



## Supertoy (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks for any welcome messages that any one sent. I very new to this. I just got a Sears Router 315.17460. Being that I am new I think I got a bad deal but anyway I'm going to roll with it. I paid $40 for the router. It has NO book and NO bits and No wrench. Can anyone help me with where (if possible) I can purchase some basic bits and a book or a PDF file of one? :grin: Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi and welcome Supertoy. That is probably more like a $10 to $20 router in my opinion. If you click on the Routerforums logo near the top of this screen it will take to our home page. Scroll down until you see the manuals section and look for the Craftsman one. I didn't see the 17460 specifically but there are serial numbers just on either side if it so I would expect those models to be similar. As far as a wrench, any wrench the same size works, even a crescent wrench.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Supertoy said:


> Thanks for any welcome messages that any one sent. I very new to this. I just got a Sears Router 315.17460. Being that I am new I think I got a bad deal but anyway I'm going to roll with it. I paid $40 for the router. It has NO book and NO bits and No wrench. Can anyone help me with where (if possible) I can purchase some basic bits and a book or a PDF file of one? :grin: Thank you for any help you can give me.


welcome N/A...
let's see if there is something here you can use....
as for bits... WHEW.... where would you like to brgin...
I'm partial to Freud,, 
Whiteside is a very good bit source...
I also recommend you leave chinese bits alone...
for your next router.. move to the head of the class and get yourself a Bosch 1617EVSPK...

*Factory Reconditioned Bosch 1617EVSPK-RT 12 Amp 2.25 HP Combination Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kit*

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*you are not done yet...*

there's more...

.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router foum


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

As others have pointed out, the router you purchased is old, and, by todays standards, vastly outdated. However, that DOES NOT mean that it is not a useful tool. A lot of us started out with a very similar machine. Some, like me, still have and use one. 

Stick provided you with a LOT of reading material... take the time to peruse them. A router is a great tool, but it can also take your fingers off if used wrong. No loose clothing, no hanging jewelry or rings. If you have long hair, control it somehow so it doesn't hang down near the spinning bit. And, NO GLOVES! People sometimes wear gloves to protect their hands.. not when using a router, or any other power tool for that matter. The bit can catch the glove and pull your hand in before you know it. 

One other thing, Stick posted some information about guide bushings... for your router, you will have to go to Sears for any guide bushings. If they are still available, they are a unique size and the more common sized ones won't fit.


----------



## Supertoy (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you for your info on my router. I bought a small package of bits from Home Depot brand name Ryobi. I don't think I have all the parts. When I put the but in no matter what I do I can't get the but to stay in. There is a lock and unlock button of sorts at the top. I've tried locking and tightening the screw and unlocking and tightening the screw but the but just won't stay in. My question is if this makes sense, is there more than one shaft with a large nut on it. I saw a diagram where they were using two wrenches turning opposite directions to lock it. Was I dreaming that or am I crazy!. I'm sorry to ask silly questions but our Sears sore is closing down and the parts and repair dept is already closed. So other than dipping at a job site and asking then about it in at a loss on where or how to find out the answers to my questions. I'm gong to try to post a picture so maybe you can see what I'm talking about. Thank you for all the help along with the others that helped too. I hope they see this too.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Supertoy said:


> Thank you for your info on my router. I bought a small package of bits from Home Depot brand name Ryobi. I don't think I have all the parts. When I put the but in no matter what I do I can't get the but to stay in. There is a lock and unlock button of sorts at the top. I've tried locking and tightening the screw and unlocking and tightening the screw but the but just won't stay in. My question is if this makes sense, is there more than one shaft with a large nut on it. I saw a diagram where they were using two wrenches turning opposite directions to lock it. Was I dreaming that or am I crazy!. I'm sorry to ask silly questions but our Sears sore is closing down and the parts and repair dept is already closed. So other than dipping at a job site and asking then about it in at a loss on where or how to find out the answers to my questions. I'm gong to try to post a picture so maybe you can see what I'm talking about. Thank you for all the help along with the others that helped too. I hope they see this too.


A lot of routers require 2 wrenches... one to hold the shaft of the router and one to tighten the collet. Others have a lock lever or button. It sounds like you have the lock button on yours. Push it in, or down as the case may be and check to see if it prevents the router shaft from turning. UNPLUG FIRST!! You might have to rotate the collet a bit to get the lock to engage.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Is there a collet inside the nut. It's a cone shaped piece with slots cut in it. Or on some Sears routers the end of the armature shaft is the collet. I have one of those and I can't tighten it up enough to hold a bit so it's nothing but a paper weight now.


----------



## uriah heep (Dec 5, 2015)

It appears complete. The "lock" should hold the shaft from turning so you can tighten with one wrench. The collet (the part the bit fits in) should have slots that allow it to pinch the shaft of the bit. Sometimes these slots get filled with dust or pitch and need to be cleaned.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Supertoy said:


> Thanks for any welcome messages that any one sent. I very new to this. I just got a Sears Router 315.17460. Being that I am new I think I got a bad deal but anyway I'm going to roll with it. I paid $40 for the router. It has NO book and NO bits and No wrench. Can anyone help me with where (if possible) I can purchase some basic bits and a book or a PDF file of one? :grin: Thank you for any help you can give me.


*Try this website...*
... it may have some information for you.
Good luck...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Found this post: http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/28237-craftsman-315-17460-a.html


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to the fun. My first router was a skill, not too different than what you have. I replaced it pretty quickly with the Bosch 1617 EVSPK kit. About $200-220 new. CPO tools occasionally has refurbished kits for sale, which Stick says are good as new. You can easily install it in a home made table (a chunk of flat plywood will do for a start). Table mounted routers are MUCH safer to use than hand held. The kit comes with both the fixed base (which can be used to hold the router to the table, with a key accessory that allows you to adjust bit height from the top of the table. The router also has a ton of different accessories, all of which are easily available, well made, and often include sawdust removal gadgets. You'll find the Bosch is very popular here. 2.25 hp, strong enough for nearly any task, great customer service.

There are many other brands people like here, notably DeWalt, Makita, Hitachi, that are very good, but they at best are equal to the Bosch.

I'm with Stick on Freud bits for general use, although when it comes to the bits you use in sets for door and fancy cabinet making, my personal preference are the matched sets by Sommerfeld tools. These are height matched so once you set the first bit in the set, all the rest just drop in and hold the setting so you don't have to mess with height every time. I think Freud now offers matched bit sets as well. 

I learned to love my table mounted router by watching YouTube videos by Marc Sommerfeld. There are a number that show how he works. Sommerfeld started as a cabinet maker, and his technique is simple and very precise. He uses a Triton router in his table, but the technique will be the same regardless of router brand. I have no connection with that company, by the way, but have several of their sets. He also has a must have tool for the table, they are called "EasySet" jigs, and are star shaped, with each arm having the exact shape of a particular bit you'd use in a table. He has one for his brand bits, plus another for similar bits by Freud. About $30 each, these also take into account the exact thickness of the work piece, which adds tremendously with precision (parts fit together exactly without having one part higher than the other. Otherwise its sand and plane time, or fiddling with the height using test pieces.

I hope you'll take a moment to fill in your profile. It helps us know how to respond to questions. 

Poor tools are very frustrating. You do your best to measure, cut and assemble accurately, and the tool's inaccuracies mess your project up! Sometimes its just half a degree error in the cutting blade angle so you can't glue something together. It has taken me a decade to build up my workshop with high quality tools, not always the most expensive, but always the best in their range or type. My wife really likes seeing me in the shop, so she has supported me in getting better quality stuff to work with. Projects done for her also make her happy, and that for most of us married types, is an important part of this hobby. Happy wives, happy lives.


----------

